

Dotcss - tweak the web (based on dotjs) - andrewstewart
https://github.com/stewart/dotcss

======
Trezoid
Stylish[1] exists on both chrome and firefox, on all OS's with no other
requirements and a gallery of nearly 50,000 styles with support for variables.

I don't really see how something limited to a single OS/Browser combo is
particularly useful by comparison.

[1]<http://userstyles.org/>

~~~
christiangenco
I think the advantage lies in being able to use your own editor as opposed to
the clunky in-browser editor in stylish or tedious copy/pasting between each
iteration. I'd much rather work with this when developing new styles.

------
simonster
I know it's Google's fault, and not the author's, but creating an environment
where users need to run a web server to access local files strikes me as
extremely stupid. I can't imagine a situation where this is more secure than a
proper API could be, and I can imagine several situations where it isn't
(e.g., if the server has a security vulnerability, or more trivially, if there
are multiple users on the same machine and the data is private).

